# no movement felt yet



## JWTBAM (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi there im am some ressasurance im 16 weeks + 2 with my 2nd and havent felt any movement yet - with my first i felt flutters at 15 - 16 weeks?? is 16 weeks still too ealry too feel movment im overweight


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Don't worry hun, 16 weeks is quite early to feel movements, you may feel them from about 18-20 weeks as more definite movements,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

